# Delicious HOMEMADE protien bar



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Before putting this into the reciepe section, i though i would post, incase it needs tweaked.

Homemade Protein Flapjacks

Just made 5 tonight there, last me when im at work mon-fri.

Ingredients:

-150g low fat butter (bad i no, question on this later, below)

-3tbsp of golden syrup

-100g soft brown sugar

-50g sesame seeds

-50g flaked almonds

-5 scoops of whey

-250g oats

Mix top 3 ingredients in a pan and gently heat, till a syrup form

Mix bottom 3 in a bwol all together

Pour mixtures together and mix togther well

Pour onto a baking tray

Cook in oven 15mins

Flip it over and cook for further 15mins

Turned out brilliant and amazingly delicious!

However, i am thinking of swapping the 150g of low fat butter for peanut butter, do you think it will have the same effect for the baking etc...

thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

jonnymc said:


> Before putting this into the reciepe section, i though i would post, incase it needs tweaked.
> 
> Homemade Protein Flapjacks
> 
> ...


i would swap the butter for peanut butter, and golden syrup and sugar for just honey, no need to bake them just let them set in the fridge by cooking some protein it denatures and you wont get all the protein you should from it

x


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

> by cooking some protein it denatures
> 
> x


Can you find me some proof of this, I got moaned at in a Nutrition class for mentioning this.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

splinter said:


> Can you find me some proof of this, I got moaned at in a Nutrition class for mentioning this.


ok so i dont have any back up for this all i know is with some proteins ive heated its kind of curdled the mixture and left it will an off taste. on the other hand some have been fine guess its trail and error


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

But denatured? Strong claim to make, almost like saying its not as good or useless almost.

Why cook eggs then? We wont go into that, as we have hundreds of threads already on it. I think you can see where im getting at here!

I just want proper proof on the whole cooking is denaturing. (journals, textbook extracts etc..)


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

mine tasted fine, i think its BULL lol

as for the fridge, tried that and you dont get the quailty and taste as you do with the cooking


----------



## menly (Dec 21, 2008)

Quick note on protein denaturing, whilst its true that the proteins are denatured whilst cooking, all this does it change the overall structure of the protein, it doesn't change its usefulness. One they're inside you, the body chops them in to amino acids and short chain proteins for use, it does this regardless of the original shape of the protein.

In summary, cooking shouldn't be a problem, provided your not cooking your food in a kiln...


----------

